# How to dress your dog



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

For anyone who's pet needs costume help:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/6208


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

ya mean like this?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

My Demon Dog


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Hehehe....those puppies look too cute!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL! Love it! I've always wanted to dress my furbabies up for Halloween, but just haven't done it yet. Maybe this year I will since it's on a Friday and I'll take them out trick or treating to family for treats!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

We are all in the wrong business. We could make a killing in dog dressing. My Jack Russell would have to be a Vampire...he bares his fangs on command. OMG "what big teeth he has"!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i tried to dress a friend dogs but they are going everywhere that it was impossible to make them stand still for a sec one was a vampire and the other one was a witch


.


----------



## lgloeckner (Feb 1, 2008)

Haha, nice costumes!


----------

